# Even the moderators



## Cracker Jack

This forum is usually meant for suggestions, complaints or grievances. I just would like to post an observation. I have recently realized that moderators are fair and square. Even they delete other moderators' posts. We know that our moderators are also human beings and are therefore subject to human errors.

I have noticed some of the posts missing and I clearly remembered one moderator's post being deleted. I thought moderators' comments are ''sacred cows''  . But not so. Moderator X is empowered to delete Moderator Y's post. I have even seen threads started by a moderator gathering a handful and mouthful of responses. Towards the end, everything goes haywire and another moderator has to close it. To all moderators, kudos.


----------



## Jana337

Thanks for extolling our internal system of bullying.  

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

Cracker Jack said:


> We know that _our moderators are also human beings _and are therefore subject to human errors.



Really?  Which ones?  We must remove them instantly, before they ruin our reputation.


Thanks, CJ,

cuchu,
oft-deleted mod


----------



## elroy

Cracker Jack said:


> Moderator X is empowered to delete Moderator Forero Y's post.


 


> *Word Reference Rule #49*
> Moderators are also forum members. Unless they say otherwise, or it is clear from context, their posts are made as members.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

We have an extremely strict deterrent:  any moderator whose post is deleted must buy a round of drinks for the rest of the team.  (I'm still paying off the shipping charges from my last gaffe....   )


----------



## natasha2000

Well, yes, moderators ARE also human beings and I kind tend to like more those who were deleted sometimes, because I guess, they are not afraid to  show their human nature. Our nature is to be tempted to break the rules if there are any, no matter how hard we try not to, so why should moderators be any different?


----------



## Cracker Jack

natasha2000 said:


> Well, yes, moderators ARE also human beings and I kind tend to like more those who were deleted sometimes, because I guess, they are not afraid to show their human nature. Our nature is to be tempted to break the rules if there are any, no matter how hard we try not to, so why should moderators be any different?


 
Personally, I feel ''vindicated''   when a moderator's post is deleted.  What are rules for anyway? They are always meant to be broken. But for posts that are flagrantly haughty and overbearing, they should be deleted like those annoying spams and porn links, in accordance with WR rules.


----------



## natasha2000

Cracker Jack said:


> Personally, I feel ''vindicated''   when a moderator's post is deleted. What are rules for anyway? They are always meant to be broken. But for posts that are flagrantly haughty and overbearing, they should be deleted like those annoying spams and porn links, in accordance with WR rules.


 
I am not. I just see that it is not so terrible if my posts are deleted because mod's posts can be deleted too. And I feel it just. 
I am not sure I understand this second part. Mods can become "naughty" by posting off topic or chatting, but spamming or putting porn links ....

(Somehow I feel I didn't understand it right)


----------



## elroy

I think Cracker Jack was giving examples of rules that are _not _meant to be broken.


----------



## natasha2000

Aighhh... I knew it I blew it!


----------

